# directions for rice heating bags?



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

Does anyone know what type of rice and fabric is used for these heating pads? How long do you leave them in the mircowave and what herbs have you used??? Thank you for any and all help...Queen Bee


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

I made mine out of flannel and used plain old white rice. For a bag that is 10' x 10", I microwaved it about 15 seconds. Try that and test it.

I don't use herbs in mine.


----------



## elliemaeg (May 1, 2005)

I made DH and I one for keeping feet toasty in the winter. I used tee shirt material for the bag and made a washable cover for it. I used white rice and lavender essential oil as the fragrance. smells wonderful. Next time I think I will use the brown balsmic rice. I would imagine it gives off a nice fragrance of its own.


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

Thank you! Queen Bee


----------



## ovsfarm (Jan 14, 2003)

We have a lot of humidity here and white rice always seems to absorb too much moisture and then leaves my skin feeling very wet and sweaty. I use wheatberries, which have a nice, hard outer shell and seem to absorb less moisture. I have used dried rosemary inside, which has a lovely fragrance.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Do the wheat berries smell better than the rice? I like my rice bags but DON"T like the smell!!!


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

Where to buy the wheatberries?? Thank you Queen Bee


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

You can probably get them at the health food store.


----------



## naturewoman (Nov 12, 2002)

flax seed is a better alternative to rice for heat/cold pillows. It contains a lot of oil, which holds the heat/cold longer, and also releases enough moisture in the heat process that it works like wet heat rather than dry heat. It may cost a bit more than rice, bit it is affordable if you can find it bulk. Flax seed should be available in any health food section with bulk grains.

Here are some herbs and their aromatherapy qualities. I've left out those with cautions for pregnancy or skin irritants, and have avoided oils...these can all be used as dry herbs mixed with the filler. Of course, choosing a scent you enjoy is important too.

chamomile: relaxing, calming, soothing

cypress: balancing and purifying

eucalyptus: invigorating and purifying

lavender: calming, soothing, normalizing

nutmeg: cheering, balancing, uplifting

spearmint: cooling, refreshing, revitalizing

Here is the site I got this from, which lists other herbs and oils for other uses.
http://www.bhia.org/aromatherapy.htm


----------



## ovsfarm (Jan 14, 2003)

I buy my wheatberries at the local health food store from their bulk bins. Last year they were 59 cents per pound and I think I used 3 to 3 and a half pounds per bag. They smell like...grain. However, if you overcook them, they smell like burnt popcorn for a while, but after a few recookings, the smell goes away and you can still use them. We usually zap them for 2 min, 20 seconds or so. I haven't tried flax, but would it come through looser weave fabrics? Those flax seeds are so tiny! I do use an inner sleeve to contain the grain and an outer cover which can be removed and washed.

When dd was an infant, I used one to prewarm her crib, then after rocking her to sleep, would take the heat pack out and snuggle her down in the warm spot it had made, and she rarely woke up during the process!


----------



## naturewoman (Nov 12, 2002)

Flax works fine in a 200 thread count fabric. You do want the inner sleeve, so you can wash the outer one...so I use old sheets for my inner sleeve.


----------

